# Can I put Purigen in my Juwel Bioflow



## RolyMo (4 Nov 2012)

I have been reading about the positives of Seachem's Purigen product in polishing the water, which seems to be a really a refinement in adding the finishing touches to your setup to make it look good. Ok actually I read the blog article on TGM website about making your tank look good for Christmas.

I have a Juwel Rio 180l kit setup, with all the relevant sponges in the bioflow filter. 

There appears to be no spare capacity for any additional material in the filter.

So the question is can I substitute the black Carbon active charcoal sponge for purigen? Are the 2 doing the same thing only the Seachem one doing it "500%" better?

Thanks in advance?
R


----------



## Antipofish (4 Nov 2012)

Purigen works better than carbon without a doubt mate.  And yes you can easily substitute it.  In fact there is nothing to say you have to have anything specific in your Juwel filter.  You can put the Purigen in a piece of stocking with cable ties at each end (make sure you use 40 denier or more).  There are a few people currently asking about Purigen and if enough want some I can do an order for you.


----------



## RolyMo (4 Nov 2012)

Yes I would defo be interested if its a good price. For a 180litre tank how much do I need to buy. 
Let me know price and quantity and I can push the button.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Nov 2012)

RolyMo said:
			
		

> Yes I would defo be interested if its a good price. For a 180litre tank how much do I need to buy.
> Let me know price and quantity and I can push the button.



Send me a PM about it mate and i will check with the others too.


----------



## RolyMo (16 Nov 2012)

Holy moly. I added some seachem Purigen on Wednesday night to my bioflo filter. Got back to the tank a day later and was stunned with the results. The clarity of the water was incredible. In fact it was like there was no water, the only cue was the fish swimming amongst the swaying forna.


----------

